
Federal Whistleblower Investigator Fired After Blowing the Whistle on Own Agency - wcbeard10
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/investigations/Federal-Whistleblower-Investigator-Fired-After-Blowing-the-Whistle-on-His-Own-Agency-332240782.html
======
PaulAJ
And meanwhile the government is saying that Edward Snowden should have used
official whistleblowing avenues instead of going public.

~~~
probablyfiction
While completely ignoring that contractors like Snowden have absolutely no
whistleblower protections at all.

~~~
cryoshon
Yeah Hillary brought up the chestnut of seeking whistleblower protections in
the most recent debate... nobody called her out on it.

~~~
jedbrown
[http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2015/oct/...](http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2015/oct/14/hillary-clinton/clinton-says-nsa-leaker-snowden-
failed-use-whistle/)

------
logfromblammo
So the agency responsible for investigating claims regarding _workplace health
and safety_ matters, under the OSHA organizational umbrella, fired an employee
for making claims regarding _unethical work policies_ , which are now under
investigation by a _different_ agency, the Office of Special Counsel.

The umpire has reviewed the play: it is not irony. I repeat: it is _not_
irony.

~~~
DiabloD3
Under the original definition, it is not irony. Under the modern definition,
it is rain on your wedding day.

~~~
nostromo
Irony is in the eye of the beholder since it hinges on the reader's
expectations.

------
kbenson
Is this just re-reporting a past event? They even include a clip of Jon
Stewart on the Daily Show talking about this specific event in the past. Is
there any new information here, or is this just blogspam from a news channel
in an actual TV news segment?

~~~
Synthpixel
Now he has been fired. The included Daily Show blurb consisted of him saying
he'd probably be fired.

------
threatofrain
I think it's pretty obvious that protection can only go so far in
whistleblowing. If you upset your superiors, they will not resist their
humanity to keep you on. A law that says "you can't terminate that person"
would be useless because employers can always find a reason to terminate.

What protection can be offered would be something like protection from
prosecution. Protection from government nuisance. Protection from lawsuit.

~~~
Ygg2
There is more to humanity than base impulse.

~~~
threatofrain
I agree that there sometimes exists philosopher kings and executives. But I
also think it's a dice roll very much against the whistleblower's favor.

------
Animats
Some managers at OSHA need to be fired. Now. Names need to be named by the
press.

We need much tougher labor law enforcement.

------
kelvin0
This is so meta ...

